# All types of Basil safe?



## Envyme (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,

I went to the Market and bought some basil for the bunnies. I noticed that sometimes certain stores will sell basil that look slightly different but both def smell and look like Basil. Are all forms/strands/versions of basil safe for the buns?

Thank you  

XOXO


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 27, 2010)

I am not so sure about the different types of basil. 

But I did want to give you the link to our Veggie thread in the library. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13618&forum_id=17

Hope this helps and some will be coming by soon to answer your question.

Kat:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 30, 2010)

So far I have only found one kind of Basil that probably should not be eaten by rabbits. But then again, it has such a strong, bitter taste, that I wouldn't eat it myself either.
It is Ocimum tenuiflorum, also called Tulsi, or Holy Basil.
It is used for medicinal purposes in the Indian Ayurveda, and is also used for religious purposes in Hindu religion.

So as far as I know, any Basil that is sold in shops and that you would eat, can be eaten by your rabbits.
Hazel has been eating many kinds of Basil, for 7 years now, and has never had any problems with them. She likes them all.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 30, 2010)

Great info Hilde! We'll have to add that to the Library.

We have Thai and local basil in these parts, both are very popular in this house. (Except for Pipp, who treats basil and mint like cat turds). 


sas :biggrin2:


----------

